# reputable site to purchase microworm cultures?



## folion (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi
I am breeding Bettas for the first time and been doing a lot of research. i am going with brine shrimp and microwoms. I got the brine shrimp eggs but not shore where to fine the microworm culturs online. Can y'all sugest reputable sites to purchase microworm cultures? :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I sell them. I also include free vinegar eels with the pruchase of a microworms culture. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I got my cultures from a seller called kwaquatics on aquabid (look under the live foods section). She's a great seller and her cultures are AWESOME.. very healthy.

She often does choose 3 or something like that and I would advise that you buy one of those auctions and get microworms, bannana worms, and walter worms. They're all roughly the same size but have different nutrition so if you feed all three at once you cover more of your bases. 

Vinegar eels are also a personal favorite of mine. I have some I could send you for free (as long as you cover shipping) but I have some concerns about shipping with it being so cold. The last cultures I sent out arrived safely though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I got my cultures from a seller called kwaquatics on aquabid (look under the live foods section). She's a great seller and her cultures are AWESOME.. very healthy.
> 
> She often does choose 3 or something like that and I would advise that you buy one of those auctions and get microworms, bannana worms, and walter worms. They're all roughly the same size but have different nutrition so if you feed all three at once you cover more of your bases.
> 
> Vinegar eels are also a personal favorite of mine. I have some I could send you for free (as long as you cover shipping) but I have some concerns about shipping with it being so cold. The last cultures I sent out arrived safely though.


 I've shipped cultures over the past few weeks....I just used plenty of plastic lining (like grocery bags) and padding and they made it fine.


----------



## folion (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will be looking into those when i start. I hit a bit of a road block do to the fact that my top fin tank dividers will not work for this. I am keeping a eye on craigslist for a cheap 10g tank and stand to raise the fry in.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

10 gallon is ok to raise a small spawn in but if you get a larger spawn (over 20) you'll need to get a bigger growout tank...personally I use a big plastic tub (66 quart).


----------



## fishydog68 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello! I'm just starting out myself in breeding my Betta's. I wanted to post a reply since it's been a while since these prior links have been up. I found this guy to be a great source of micro worms, brine shrimp, sponge filters and betta's. Check out his website: http://www.bettastars.com . I purchased 2 breeding pair and with one pair he had a special with all the "goodies" to help me start. I have had the pairs for about a month now and I am ready to breed. I'm so excited! Please check him out.


----------

